

Ask HN: What's on your bookmark bar - nicwest

for those with no bookmark bar this question can be translated to &quot;websites you frequent regularly&quot;<p>(I realise than answers might be long, I&#x27;m just interested)
======
nicwest
Here is mine (left to right and vaguely in order of most used):

[In house tools and client portals] x4

[https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

[http://www.google.com/analytics/](http://www.google.com/analytics/)

[http://dochub.io/#css/](http://dochub.io/#css/) <\- useful for super quick
css reference

[http://leftlogic.com/projects/entity-
lookup](http://leftlogic.com/projects/entity-lookup) <\- html character look
up

[http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen](http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen)
<\- random uuid generation

[https://www.box.com/files](https://www.box.com/files) <\- file storage

[http://www.colorpicker.com/](http://www.colorpicker.com/) <\- save me opening
up GIMP

[http://jsfiddle.net/](http://jsfiddle.net/)

[http://hastebin.com/](http://hastebin.com/) <\- preferred paste bin

[https://imo.im/](https://imo.im/) <\- browser based IM (main for chromebook)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/](http://news.ycombinator.com/)

[http://www.reddit.com/](http://www.reddit.com/)

[https://medium.com/](https://medium.com/)

[http://toolong-didntread.com/](http://toolong-didntread.com/) <\- (I had high
hopes for this, but it's not really updated enough for me, I still seem to
check it every day though...)

[http://www.facebook.com/](http://www.facebook.com/)

[http://www.twitch.tv/](http://www.twitch.tv/)

[http://worldoftanks.eu/](http://worldoftanks.eu/) <\- I'm addicted what can I
say

[http://www.gosugamers.net/general/](http://www.gosugamers.net/general/) <\- I
like to keep up with HoN news

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_one](http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_one)
<-radio

[http://www.freeview.co.uk/TV-Guide](http://www.freeview.co.uk/TV-Guide)

[instapaper]

data:text/html, <html contenteditable> <-for taking notes on the phone

[http://userium.com/](http://userium.com/) <\- for the rare occasion that I
write something for general users

Context: I'm one half of a UK based eBook/digital publishing partnership

------
s12chung
I use RSS to follow my frequently used sites. My startup related stuff is
design-y, but my top 5 recommendations are:

[http://sidebar.io/](http://sidebar.io/) \- most frequent, always bump into
something new

[http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/) \- of course

[http://littlebigdetails.com/](http://littlebigdetails.com/) \- collecting
little patterns into my brain

[http://theindustry.cc/](http://theindustry.cc/) \- see the reviews, probably
the best site for app reviews that I've seen. allows me to know what's new.

[http://penny-arcade.com/patv/show/extra-credits](http://penny-
arcade.com/patv/show/extra-credits) \- look forward to this every single week

I'd include [http://www.paulgraham.com](http://www.paulgraham.com), but you
probably already follow that

